# Digest-Eeze



## theblueofnoon (Mar 20, 2015)

Any opinions on this brand? Supposedly it's better than regular rawhide.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dpets&field-keywords=Digest-eeze


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

I've never used them but if they are digestible unlike rawhide then I would say they are definitely better. I've tried "smart bones" but not these.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I prefer natural things I know my dog can digest, like bully sticks. They say it's better than rawhide, but what does that mean, exactly? How do they determine that?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmm, their website says the hides are treated with enzymes to make them break down faster in the stomach: http://www.digest-eeze.com/FAQ

I guess I don't know enough about enzymes' effect on beefhide to make any kind of educated comment on that.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

My dog's sensitive to rawhide. Not horribly, but he does get runnier poop the next day usually. I tried these and the outcome was still the same.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Went and got a 9in knotted bone in one of these today because now I'm curious. I will say I'm very pleased because he's had it for quite some time now and hasnt even made a dent. He demolishes bull sticks and smartbones. :/


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

And as I wake up this morning there's only one knot left...... LOL Jynxed myself. Ugh.... Oh well. He liked it?


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

i haven't seen these before, but i will say that i would highly recommend avoiding those Smart Bones. they are made in china.
personally, i'd rather feed my dog a north american made rawhide than a chinese anything.


----------

